# field blinds?



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

without starting a war, im getting serious about field hunting this year and im just wondering on opinions about laydown blinds. there are a bunch of em out there and i really dont know which direction to go. thanks for any tips, sorry if its been talked about too many times already, i didnt check.


----------



## honkertalker (Dec 7, 2004)

We got 2 power hunters by avery and 1 finisher also by avery this year. Having a lay-down blind makes a HUGE difference. Either one of these blinds will get the job done.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I guess it mostly depends on how much you are willing to spend. If you can dish out a little more, the Final Approach Eliminators and Pro-Guides are great, and the best on the market IMO. If you have a little bit of a limited budget, an Avery Finisher or Power Hunter is the way to go. Even though they are cheap, I'd stay away from the Ameristep ones. My buddy has one and has stopped taking it because it is a hassle to set up, and sits up high in the field. It all depends on what you want to spend. Good to hear that you are getting into field hunting, but don't get too addicted! :wink:


----------



## Troy B (Nov 22, 2004)

I have hunted out of most of the major name blinds and they all have their good points and bad points. Of all of them I believe the best is the Avery Finisher followed closely by the Avery Migrator. Both have plenty of cockpit room but yet are very low profile. They both fold up for easy transportation and storage.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I just purchased my first field blind, a finisher. I love it! Is it as good or better than any others? I don't know, but I'm very pleased with it and the price was right. Do yourself a favor and shop around for prices. They vary alot.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

I have a finisher and I personally would not trade it in for any other blind out there on the market. I have tried the final approach and they are good to but I like how low profile my finisher is. If you do get a finisher make sure that you go with the kahaki, it is a little cheaper and make for easier burshing up of the blind. Just my .02


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i too have a finisher and love it. the final approach blinds are also nice but they don't fold up as nice.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Ya, troy and ryan have a great point in that the Avery blinds fold up nicely. If you don't have a long bed pick up, suburban, or a decent sized trailer, save yourself the hassle and go with an Avery. Whatever you go with, you'll be happy. Once you get it you'll think it's worth absolutely every penny.


----------



## backflaping (Sep 23, 2004)

If you like the way and Avery folds up, you could also take a look at the Final Approach X-lander or the new S.U.B blind. The X-lander is a really low profile blind and folds up real nice. Mobility is a little limited which takes some getting used to. All in all I like it though, plus it's warm on cold days. I haven't seen more than a picture of the S.U.B blind but it sounds as though it is pretty similar to the Eliminator blinds except it folds up and doesn't take as much room to hall or store, much like an Avery blind.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm 6'3" 250 lbs and I hunt out of a Avery Migrator, the biggest thing I looked at when I picked a blind was room, I didn't want to feel like a sardine in a can, I love it and its been tough as nails, I've heard some guys have trouble with stuff breaking on the Final Approach and also when I did my research the Final Approach blinds would not fit in a short box pickup without taking out some screws, the avery's fold up real nice and you can get a migrator for 250, can't beat that.
Whatever you pick you with see the difference from laying in the dirt.
good huntin


----------



## Grounder (Jun 23, 2004)

How far are you from the Cabelas in Owatanna cause I just bought a FA top gun out of the bargin bin for $112 and there is one more left as of last night at 8:00 it was $224 with 50% off there also was a finisher for $150 with 50% I bought one FA top gun I should pf bouight them both but i already own a Pro Guide.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i have a few questions about the avery power hunter. i looks really low profile, but im not sure if it looks as durable as some of the others i have seen. and the mesh thing that goes over your head, can you see out of it well enough to know where far off birds are headed? and does it have enough straps for stuffing vegitation into? i like the price tag on it, i can buy two of them for the price of one expensive one. and i usually hunt with people that dont have their own, so i might have to. thanks for the help.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Picked up two Avery Power Hunters for $79 each (with tax) right before Thanksgiving at the "hated" GM.

At that price - they will work.

Light and portable. Low profile. May not be the best blind, but it will beat the cold, hard ground hands down.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Grounder said:


> How far are you from the Cabelas in Owatanna cause I just bought a FA top gun out of the bargin bin for $112 and there is one more left as of last night at 8:00 it was $224 with 50% off there also was a finisher for $150 with 50% I bought one FA top gun I should pf bouight them both but i already own a Pro Guide.


HOLY CHRIST! Thats cheap. I would have bought all they had and resold them if anything. Nice score.

I agree with Troy. That finisher is the bomb though. Can be folded up in 30 seconds. It rocks.

Migrator doesnt really fold up to easily but is very roomy for bigger people. I have hunted out of most all blinds now and Id say that the Averys are best. I am really not a fan of the Eliminator blinds. The doors are too touchy and flip open easily. Always happens when im calling and I just touch them barely. HATE THEM. :sniper:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

The Power Hunter by avery sucks, I traded it in for a Finisher and I love it. Go with field khaki, the power hunter is durable and is a snap to set up, but the visibility is poor. I can not stand it.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I am 6'4" and weigh 215 pounds and have an X-Lander field blind. It folds up nice for easy transportation, but it is way to small on the inside. I am to long for it and I have no room to move . This makes it very difficult to call or get ready when the duck or geese are coming in. If you are average size or smalller than it would probably be o.k. I'm looking for a different blind next year. Any serious waterfowler should have one. I use it all the time. It doesn't matter if I'm hunting ducks over pond or field hunting.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I love my Avery Finisher Khaki blind I purchased last Aug, it has a great Low Profile but FA is a great one too but for the price go with the Finisher Khaki and blend it in the field... works good for me


----------



## Troy B (Nov 22, 2004)

It all depends on what your looking for in a blind. The Power Hunter is not your typical blind as it doesn't really have a frame. It has a backrest you lean against, the mesh cover that comes down over your head and a wrap that covers your torso and legs. The wrap has stubble straps on it and the mesh head cover will take grass in it. It is easily the lowest profile blind out there. I use mine the most in the early parts of the season, generally in really short vegetation. If I could only have one though it would be a Finisher.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I have used the Finisher and the Gooseview Destroyer. Of the two I greatly prefer the Destroyer. The rounded profile makes up for the increased height and they both look about the same when grassed in a field. The Destroyer has enough room to let you roll on your side and look behind you if you need. I am one of the (apparently) few folks that was not impressed with the finisher. I had a heck of a time taking it down in the field - as was previously offered, yes I know how to push in the buttons. I have been told that they are very tight when new but loosen up with use.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I love my Migrator. Two other guys that I hunt with bought them also. My Uncle is 5 inches shorter and 50lbs lighter than me and he likes the X-Lander better for his size and the way it folds. I probably would have went with the FA Pro Guide, but I was worried about it fitting in the back of my truck.


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

i've got 4 x-terminators that i bought of the nodak store. easy set-up. very reasonably priced, durable, enough straps for attaching vegetation, and they have a nice low profile. can't ask for much more. if you got any questions let me know. otherwise you should talk to chris, he let me check it out before i bought mine. later.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

go with the avery finisher great blind if nothings flying.....you might just forget ur in a blind there so comfortable and they have lots of room


----------



## travbrown97 (Feb 5, 2004)

Has anyone used the FA Air Controller blind? Looks like a good blind.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

AGAIN. WITHOUT STARTING A WAR WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF THE KHAKI VERSUS CAMO PATTERNS? ALSO WHICH CAMO DO YOU LIKE BEST? SOME SAY IT DOESN'T MATTER ONCE THEY ARE MUDDED.


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

I couldn't bring myself to commit to having blinds without any camo, plus I seem to remember the Khaki were scarce when I got mine the beginning of this season (Avery Finishers). However, after a full season, I'm wishing I had saved the $ and gone with Khaki. That's just what I would do differently, not necessarily my recomendation.


----------



## dangerousdave (Feb 4, 2005)

GUYS DONT LAUGH but i dug a small depression about 10 inches in the ground on top a hill took a piece of ply wood 1/4 inch covered it with glue thru on dirt corn stalks put over top of you it works


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Heck! Why not? :beer:

Sounds like a hell of a way to save some money and shoot some birds! :lol:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

whats with digging up the old posts?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Just doing some research


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

What does everybody think of the Ground Force?


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Love mine. :wink:


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

I have an avery finisher and thats all i have hunted out of so far and i love it, the only week side is the face flaps they tend to smack you in the face when wind is blowing and you got crouch low to hide behind. My buddy on the other hand has a cabela eliminator and that look sweet but cockpit is a bit small but its got wire in the flaps so you can mold it around your face. Plus it has awesome side pouches for shells and stuff handy for a quick reload. but if i had the elimnators flaps and pouches in my finisher it would be AMAZING!!


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

I tried to research the Air Controller here and didnt find much info Would anyone care to share their personal experience with one?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I wonder if that Diver sniper character ever got a layout blind and learned himself on how to hunt fields....


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Hahahaha. What the hell. Where did this come from. I swear, someone hacked my account to make me look bad. I was never confused about any of this! :lol:


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow chad I was like wtf this is just to stir some poo up, or it was a drunk post...either way i cant believe the actual input back to you...this would be a good sticky...mabye except for the last 3 posts by us BP balla's...but hey what are you gonna do?

I have the Ground Force...my fat arse trippedon something in the field, and fell on my door...the thing can fold up still, but the door is a batch to open straight...but hey it works just fine!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

To answer your question diver_Sniper- I prefer the goose shell blinds with the big goose shell over your face. I believe they can pic the coffin blinds out these days. I would rather have them see my big @ss goose chair out there and be like "whoa, look at that big mofo, he didn't get that big by getting decoyed by hunters, lets go over there."

Another tip of the pros- Paint your goose chair all white like a snow goose. Everyone knows that snows are way smarter then canucks. When the honknasties see that badboy they are even MORE confident about divebombing your spread!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

h2ofwlr!! Hey h2ofwlr!!!

Man.... where is the guy when you really need him??? :lol:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Gooseflares,,,I mean Goosechairs is definitely where its at! If you hunt with enough guys it really cuts down the amount of dekes you need to have! They are the only blinds I allow in the field, blend right in IMO.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> without starting a war, im getting serious about field hunting this year and im just wondering on opinions about laydown blinds. there are a bunch of em out there and i really dont know which direction to go. thanks for any tips, sorry if its been talked about too many times already, i didnt check.


hahaha this is great. I just noticed that this was from 4 years ago. Little chad on his first field hunting experiences, just adorable


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

FPP


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks for the input guys, but I think i figured it out. I took an old VW Bug and painted it up like a fat honk, homemade a big neck/head, duct taped it onto the hood. It's been killing me geese ever since!


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

I have a finisher and a power hunter. The finisher is great for comfort visibilty. The Power Hunter is nice because it is easier to camo up and is nearly invisable if you take the time to mud it and camo it well. This works well for geese but if you are trying to pick out greenheads through the "bug shield" good luck. Both fold up nicely and the Power hunter weighs nothing. Do what I did, buy both because you always have a hunting buddy or a farmer who may not have a blind.


----------



## HunterAndSteelersFan10101 (Nov 18, 2007)

i would get a gander mountain deluxe blind, 250 bucjks but has everything you need, ots basically a finisher, with better joints, rubberr bottom, great padding, and everything else a finisher has but better, and its the same price, and power hunters are VERY hard to sit up in and shoot, because they are so small and low to the ground, And I play football, so
and they make one a little less with not as much stuff but its 200 so
GET A GANDER MOUNTAIN BLIND


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

I use the Beavertail Comfort Zone layout blind. I like it because of the comfort level and low profile. The blind has no frame and uses a foam wedge as a back rest and a foam padded floor which keeps my a$$ warm on those cold late November hunts. The blind is extremely light (i think 12 lbs.) and is very convienent to transport. Overall I think it is one of the best options out there. But really all of them work. Just pick one.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

ground force. kauki.


----------

